# repair experience with Atkinson and/or McConville



## Pstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Anyone have any re-fret or compensated nut experiences with Atkinson and /or McConville ?
good or bad, recommend or not recommend..
peace


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I had Mike McConville do a refret on an Aria hollowbody. It had to be done because the neck needed to be planed. The fret work was excellent. He also did a compensated nut. The 1st string was a bit close to the fretboard edge for me, so Mike made me a new nut, no charge.

The intonation with the compensated nut was excellent. I've since sold that guitar because the body was on the large side for me.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Michael is a good friend and is a real luthier, not just a tech. He builds guitars. His acoustics are things of beauty and the work he does on electrics is 2nd to none. Give him a call and chat...........I've had numerous things done, refret, nut-work, and he presently is working on my early 70's Guild 12-string. Oh yes, the man can play guitar as well.............


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

noman said:


> Michael is a good friend and is a real luthier, not just a tech. He builds guitars. His acoustics are things of beauty and the work he does on electrics is 2nd to none. Give him a call and chat...........I've had numerous things done, refret, nut-work, and he presently is working on my early 70's Guild 12-string. Oh yes, the man can play guitar as well.............


What he said...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

More positive feedback for Mike, he did some work on one of mine years ago and I was more than happy. Have been wanting to take his repair course for years now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is he in Stratford? Seriously missing Eric around here.


----------



## Jaaay01 (Oct 11, 2012)

McConville is second to none!!!

He is the only one I had in mind when we launched the Strat build with Connestoga...

By the way, the Tele's will be on display at the Burlington Guitar show this weekend, for the new Connestoga Tele build course...Mike McConville will be teaching this class as well...

I have talked to Mike about being at the show, to discuss the classes available through Connestoga, as well as the TechDeck, and everything guitar related...No pressure Mike...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, still in Stratford.... http://mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.ca/


----------

